# LF Pathfinder GM or Players Re: To play or run Kingmaker



## Dark Maiden (Feb 10, 2011)

Three (2 solid with a good possibility of a 3rd) looking for a GM to run Pathfinder Kingmaker online. (We are also willing to join a game if one has room). We are looking for someone familiar with Maptools and skype.

It has to be on a weeknight (preferably Tuesdays, but Mondays, Wednesdays and Thursdays are also ok)

(We are no longer looking for players, just a GM)

Contact me if interested in GMing


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Elurian (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been looking for an online Pathfinder game and would love to play Kingmaker.  This sounds perfect - still have room for a player?


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 22, 2011)

Elurian said:


> I've been looking for an online Pathfinder game and would love to play Kingmaker.  This sounds perfect - still have room for a player?




Actually, at this point, we are looking for a GM. Sadly, one of those is hard to find.


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 27, 2011)

*Bump*


----------

